# New Saddle



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ovation lite endurance, didnt fit my flat backed walker, but sounds like it would fit yours, call crestridge, the lite is about 800, very nice saddle and light weight but still substantial, they also have a no BS return policy. 
Trail Saddles


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am selling my almost new endurance saddle. Don't know if it would fit your horse or you but it is a very nice saddle with two sets of stirrups. It is listed just here under the tack for sale or you can go to TRAIL RIDING IN TEXAS and see a bunch of pictures of it. It is an Allegany Renegade Endurance Saddle with a supracor seat so it is pretty dang comfy.

I feel your pain...I have been through a bunch of saddles and had this one made with every option it they offered. It is my own health making me sale the saddle - it fits my horse just fine and is comfortable for me. I am having a balance issue caused from a back problem and I need to have a deep pocket seat!


----------



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

I also have a Sharon Saare 16'' endurance saddle for sale. it has a "C" tree. From the Sharon Saare website, 

"C Width
 Accommodates a wider backed horse, but still of the breed
 type . . . just a thicker set. Used 
more on Arabs, Morgan's, 
and Tennessee Walkers. 
The above trees work best on horses whose backs slop
e away from the spine"

It's listed in the classified section.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Joe-Thanks for the link. Sounds a lot like what I'm looking for.

QOS and Abbzug- I'll take a look at both of your listings. Thanks for letting me know. 

Here is a pic of Comic's back just to get an idea of what I'm working with. He's got a bit of wither on him... I'll actually post 2 since the first is a better pic but his head is dropped.


----------

